# VNC, SparkAngel, controler à distance...



## Didjo (27 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour !

Après de nombreuses heures passées au téléphone pour expliquer le Mac à un tiers, j'ai découvert différents moyens pour contrôler un Mac distant (sous 10.3.9, je suis sous 10.4.x), à la manière de Remote Desktop en local...

J'ai trouvé VNC, qui est déjà dans OSX apparament, mais sur certains blog on lit que celui-ci ne marche qu'on local, sur d'autre non, et je n'ai pus trouver comment l'utiliser...

Mais j'ai trouvé SparkAngel, grâce auquel on relie deux ordinateurs par l'intermédiaire d'un serveur... C'est exactement ce qu'il me faut, étant donné que les deux ordis sont derrières des pare-feu (l'un derrière une Freebox, l'autre la LiveBox, les deux le pare-feu d'OSX activé...).

Sauf que SparkAngel marche dans sa version Lite chez le second Mac, et à la connexion, la version normale plante chez moi...

Quelqu'un connait-il le problème ? Y'a-t-il une alternative ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (27 Janvier 2008)

gratuit 
https://secure.logmein.com/products/free/mac/Default.asp?lang=fr


----------



## Didjo (27 Janvier 2008)

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Steph0881 (29 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

fervant utilisateur de LogMeIn depuis près de 2 ans, je doit dire que c'est meirveilleux comme outil de contrôle à distance. Compatible depuis aout ou septembre pour Mac, je n'aie absolument rien à redire.

Seul problème, le Dock qui s'agrandis avec les connexions bas-débits 

Longue vie a LogMeIn


----------



## Didjo (29 Janvier 2008)

Hé hé, merci pour ce témoignage ! Effectivement il correspond exactement ce que je cherchais


----------



## Steph0881 (29 Janvier 2008)

Avant j'utilisais VNC (avant même de passer sous OS X) et j'ai déjà eu une intrusion ... J'aime bien mieux LogMeIn ... quoi demander de plus ? Pas besoin de connaitre son IP par coeur et il supporte le multi-moniteurs.

Bonne journée et longue vie a LogMeIn


----------



## Didjo (3 Février 2008)

Ooops ! Ne fonctionne pas sous 10.3 !
C'est la version système de l'ordi intéressé...


Y'a-t-il une version adéquate ? Ou une autre alternative...


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2008)

tiger only

revenir sur sparkangel en essayant de comprendre pourquoi ca plante chez toi, aucune raison
( sans doute une affaire de java)
faut lire les crashlogs ( SI ce sont des plantages "quiitté inopinement")

( et d'ailleurs  là j'arrive pas à aller sur sparkangels du tout)


----------



## gamac (7 Février 2008)

Bonjour les globe trotters!
Ca marche sur Leopard? Ca me tente bien cette petite chose..
Peut on controler un mac à distance à partir d'un PC (dsl si la question est débile...)?

Merci!


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2008)

tu parles duquel?

essaye  logmein sous leopard , tu verras bien

Et si tu avais fait l'effort de chercher l'info toi même il faut aussi tenir compte de ca


> Q : Quel système est nécessaire pour le fonctionnement de SparkAngels ?
> R : SparkAngels utilise les ressources de l'environnement JAVA 1.5 et fonctionne quelque soit le système d'exploitation de votre machine ; Windows 98 à XP, MAC OS 10.4, Linux Ubuntu 6. JAVA 1.5 est un environnement gratuit de Sun Microsystems. Lors de l'installation, un lien est fourni pour vous permettre de l'installer.



Quant à PC ca fait longtemps que c'est  compatible  logmein
c'est même en PC que ca commencé


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2008)

Perso j'utilise VNC en local et à distance, sans soucis.

Pouvez-vous me dire ce que LogMeIn et SparkMachin font de différent ou de mieux ?

J'ai peut-être raté un truc intéressant. Sur quel protocole se bassent-ils ?


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2008)

va fouiller les pages d'infos , j'ai jamais fouillé , j'utilise point barre
( la curiosité  c'est bien  , chercher à tout comprendre , j'ai pas le temps   )


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> va fouiller les pages d'infos , j'ai jamais fouillé , j'utilise point barre
> ( la curiosité  c'est bien  , chercher à tout comprendre , j'ai pas le temps   )



Sauf que j'ai plus le temps d'essayer 20 logiciels par jour, j'ai besoin d'un résumé utile


----------

